# Chords :D



## math (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah so, im to much in the soloing and what else... 
So i need some good chord shifting song (not to hard)
Thanks and gimme somme


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Save tonight - eagle eye cherry
time of your life - greenday
santa monica - theory of a deadman
knocking on heaven's door - pick an artist *L*

there's millions of songs with chords, find a few you like!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I find Neil Young's music always goes over well with beginners. The chords are often very simple and very effectively used. Exotic chords can sound great, but you have to know your stuff to weave them into coherent music. Budda has a good little list there as well. Simple chords made interesting. Dylan's stuff like "Knockin' on Heaven's Door" is a great example....doesn't get much simpler. My only problem with Bob are his lyrics! Have you ever tried singing "Like A Rolling Stone" or "Tangled Up In Blue" from begining to end? No wonder he forgets lyrics to his songs. LOL

Shawn :smile:


----------

